# Does Driftwood Eventually Sink?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

My new driftwood floats so i tied it all down to rocks to keep it down. My question is does driftwood eventually become less boyant after being submerged for so long? and if so how long typically does it take?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not all driftwood will eventually sink.


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

Depending on wood density as well as porousness/permeability (not the right term i dont think) rather the ability for it to get water logged.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

It can take a very, very long time. I soaked mine for 4 months and held it down with rocks in a garbage pail. We found it along the shore so I wanted to treat it prior to placing it in our tank. 2 months in a 50/50 solution of bleach and water, then another 2 months in just water changing it every week. It then took another 2 months weighed down in my tank before it finally stayed at the bottom.

The next time I set up a tank I just bit the bullet and purchased Mopani driftwood, sank right away but cost me a small fortune. Check out our driftwood sponsor, he has nice affordable pieces available


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive had driftwwod that ive given up on and never used cause it wouldnt sink... and ive had some that sank after an hour or so.... boiling it often helps it sink faster, and if you cant get it into a pot then fill a bucket or tub with boiling water and let it sit until it cools. This will also release any tannins that would leach into the water. I had to use this method two or three times on most of my pieces.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I always drilled it to a heavy plate. Other than that I just bought pre treated stuff that sunk.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Eventually. Every piece of wood is different. You'd be better off attacching it yo a piece of rock as others have mentioned.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boil it.

Then boil it some more.

After that, you're gonna wanna boil it.

Then boil the sh*t outta it.

Boil, boil, boil.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya just to add you could always try boiling it....


----------

